
More Americans Should Probably Wear Masks for Protection - fortran77
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/27/health/us-coronavirus-face-masks.html
======
fortran77
How many people were killed because our Government told people that wearing
masks doesn't help?

> CDC does not recommend that people who are well wear a facemask to protect
> themselves from respiratory illnesses, including COVID-19. You should only
> wear a mask if a healthcare professional recommends it. A facemask should be
> used by people who have COVID-19 and are showing symptoms. This is to
> protect others from the risk of getting infected. The use of facemasks also
> is crucial for health workers and other people who are taking care of
> someone infected with COVID-19 in close settings (at home or in a health
> care facility).

(from
[https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/faq.html#anchor_15...](https://www.cdc.gov/coronavirus/2019-ncov/faq.html#anchor_1584386949645)
)

[https://i.imgur.com/CDQXLUY.png](https://i.imgur.com/CDQXLUY.png)

~~~
erentz
There’s already a long list of people and institutions that are culpable for
deaths during this Pandemic. The whole mask thing is one of the more
infuriating. It’s been so obvious to so many from the get go that it was one
of things the Government needed to get right and get started on increasing our
manufacturing capability ASAP.

Everyone out there that wants to end the lock down needs a plan. One of those
items we will need in order to do it safely is lots and lots and lots of masks
and a requirement for people to wear them in public.

